# A goat girls bank account........



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like this 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks about right!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No joking!!! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sooo jealous!!!  how many tons is that?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

25 ton. I am so very very lucky to catch this break and comes out to $6 a bale. The guy planted alfalfa but it has a bunch of grass tumble weed and lambs quarter in it so he was going to disk it under. My dad called and asked if I would feed it to my goats and it would be hauling and bailing cost so I said yes. It has WAY more alfalfa then i was expecting though. I got one load and my parents got one.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's awesome. Wish we had an abundance of it down here. Small bales are now 20$ each if you can find them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice!!!! So true too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice! I need to get a barn up to store some hay in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that would be like a million dollars here. Well not really but at $48/bale..... You'd be one rich lady! lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

$48!!!??? I hope we are talking like 1500lb bales not 100-150lb bales!! 
Alfalfa here dropped to $15.75 the only thing I could find cheaper was a wheat and is $15 and full of fox tails and when they would eat the seeds it sounded like they were chewing rocks  
My dad hauled 70 bales down a month or so ago and the goats and cows loved it a licked it all up and those were pretty weedy. But even if I fed 2Xs the amount I do now I would still be money ahead  and I like being ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

100# bales.....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! I will never complain about the price of hay again. I'm guessing you have pasture for your goats then? I don't even feed hay all year long and $16 a bale was killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I buy a bale every 3 months and make it last. LOL I only feed hay when it's been raining so hard for so many days that the goats refuse to leave their shelter. I do pasture, grain, alfalfa pellets and alfalfa cubes. A bag of cubes is $17 and a bag of pellets is $20 right now. The prices changes weekly depending on the price of gas.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica! That is an AWESOME deal!!! Lucky you. Dayna...OMG...we would have no animals at that cost. 

We got a bunch of "free" alfalfa not too long ago. It had been piled up in the field after a wind storm twisted the windrows and it couldn't be baled. Had to take tractor and trucks over but we got 5 good sized grain truck loads and my nephew got another 6 loads on the bigger truck. It's not fantastic hay....but it's hay. 

My behlen building is as full as it's ever been. I'm actually feeling pretty comfortable with our hay situation right now. And it's probable that we're going to pick up some more big round grass bales for $25 each also.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just remember that we don't really need hay. We can do just fine without it year round. You HAVE to have hay, you can survive the winter without it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dayna said:


> Just remember that we don't really need hay. We can do just fine without it year round. You HAVE to have hay, you can survive the winter without it.


True......but now I don't feel bad and a bit jealous lol jking 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

